# Best way to get a spanish visa - after living illegally in spain



## foofighter (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys

My name is Tobi, i am 23 years old and i come from switzerland. 

Some months ago i was on holiday in spain, where i met a girl, which eventually became my girlfriend. Things are going very well, but there is one problem:

She lives in spain without papers. That means, that she can not find work. Further, because she is of belarussian nationality, she can not come to visit me in switzerland (would have to get a special visa every time).

I will try to tell you her story and hope that some of you guys might be able to help out:

- She came to spain with 7 legally (Because her mother lived there legally)
- With 10 her mother went to belarus for 1 year and lost the spanish permission
- She went to belarus as well in order to visit her mother (3 months), and in this time she missed to report to the government and lost her permission.
- She returned to spain (with mother) and lives there since 10 years illegally (now 20 years old).
- The mother is now legal again (but just since 2 years)
- She finished the school in spain and is now studying there (For me it is not clear how you can study while being illegal, but apparently it is possible in spain)

So my question is now:
What would be the easiest way for her to get a "legal state" in spain?

I would be happy if somebody could give some advice 

Regards,
Tobi


----------

